# Mass Effect 3 stürzt ständig ab!



## Domen (12. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 stürzt ständig ab!*

Hallo^^,

Ich habe ein Problem mit Mass Effect 3. Ich habe die Colectors Edition und habe sie gestern installiert und habe auch den Patch instlliert und das Cllectors Edition- Material runter geladen(das einzige was ich noch nich runter geladen habe ist der Soundtrack. Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe also nun das spiel gestartet und ein Neues Spiel angefangen bis dan nach 5-7min das spiel Abstürzte mit der meldung Mass Effect 3 Funktioniert nicht mehr. Dann habe ich das spiel wieder gestartet und es ist ganu das gleiche passiert... und immer und immer wieder... dabei Variiert die Zeit bis das spiel abstüzt. Der Multiplayer ging anfangs noch bis ich das spiel dann neuinstalliert habe nun geht auch dieser nicht mehr. Auch nach der 3. neuinstallertion und drei Reperatur installationen geht es immer noch nicht. Treiber sind alle Aktuell (sagt Windows) und DirectX hab ich auch schon neuinstalliert. Ich habs auch schon mit jeglicher grafikeinstellung versucht bin aber noch zu keiner lösung gekommen. D:

Könnt ihr mir vllt. Helfen?

MEin System:
Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Build 7600)
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421
Memory (RAM): 3071 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
CPU Speed: 1859.2 MHz
Sound Card: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Defi |

Display Adapters: ATI Radeon HD 5450 | ATI Radeon HD 5450 | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver | RDP Reflector Display Driver
Monitors: 1x; PnP-Monitor (Standard) |
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Hamachi Network Interface | VIA Rhine II-kompatibler Fast-Ethernet-Adapter
CD / DVD Drives: 3x (E: | F: | L: | ) E: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H20L | F: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8164B | L: EZBSYS ISO CDVD DRIVE
Ports: COM1 | COM2 LPT1
Mouse: 8 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 278.6GB | D: 19.5GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 3.5GB | D: 11.0GB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
Manufacturer *: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Product Make *: MS-7318
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 11/09/06 | ACRSYS - 42302e31
Time Zone: Mitteleuropäische Zeit
Battery Status: No Battery
Motherboard *: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-7318
IP Address: 5.59.11.235 | 192.168.1.33 |
MAC Address: 7A-79-05-3B-0B-EB
Host Name: SAME-PC
SM BIOS: 6.00 PG

wenn mann das nun mit den Mindestanforderungen von Mass Effect 3 vergleicht ist nur der PRozessor schlechter. Stellt das ein PRoblem dar?

Ich hänge noch den DXDiag an!

und aus der Windows Ereignisanzeige den Error:

Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: MassEffect3.exe, Version: 1.1.5427.4, Zeitstempel: 0x4f46d052
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: MassEffect3.exe, Version: 1.1.5427.4, Zeitstempel: 0x4f46d052
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x006bbd31
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x11b8
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01cd00464caf03d0
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Mass Effect 3\binaries\Win32\MassEffect3.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Mass Effect 3\binaries\Win32\MassEffect3.exe
Berichtskennung: 07cf311b-6c3b-11e1-924c-f1243bf4f4e4

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen^^

mfg Domen


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (23. März 2012)

Hast du das Spiel mit der DVD installiert, oder es via Origin runtergeladen ?
Versuch es mal das Spiel in der Downloadversion bzw. REtailversion zu installieren und versuche es nochmal


----------



## XScorpiaPheoniX (23. März 2012)

Ich glaube dein Pc (Labtop) ist zu schwach für ME 3 läuft es flüssig?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (23. März 2012)

XScorpiaPheoniX schrieb:


> Ich glaube dein Pc (Labtop) ist zu schwach für ME 3 läuft es flüssig?



Würde mich wundern wenn dem so wäre, da er einen besseren Computer hat als ich. bei mir läuft es jedenfalls mit anti aliasing off flüssig.


----------



## XScorpiaPheoniX (23. März 2012)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern wenn dem so wäre, da er einen besseren Computer hat als ich. bei mir läuft es jedenfalls mit anti aliasing off flüssig.


 
Ich denke schon das es daran liegt, sein Prozi erfüllt nicht mal die Mindest Anforderung für ME 3. Prüfe mal mit Core Temp oder einen anderen Programm ob deine Cpu zu 100% ausgelastet ist.


----------

